# First herping trip of 2011: frogspawn and Zootoca vivipara.



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

Went herping in an unchartered spot today and was happily rewarded first by the sight of plumes of frogspawn and then two good sightings of _Zootoca vivipara_.


----------



## bubba-dean (Apr 12, 2009)

nice pic mate like the 3rd one the best tho


----------



## Testudo Man (Aug 3, 2005)

Nice shots there... 

Im hoping to see some more local reptiles this year myself, and to capture an image or two.


----------



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

Glad you like! Now is the time to get out and creep up in these critters. 

Heres a better shot of the first common lizard .


----------



## Woodsman (Aug 12, 2008)

Nice pics. frogspawn arrived here this week too,1 week later than last year.No lizards or snakes seen yet though.


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

Woodsman said:


> Nice pics. frogspawn arrived here this week too,1 week later than last year.No lizards or snakes seen yet though.


You guys are too slow I've been photographing and filming adders and slow worms since 3 February


----------



## Woodsman (Aug 12, 2008)

slippery42 said:


> You guys are too slow I've been photographing and filming adders and slow worms since 3 February


That's the joy of being a professional!:whistling2:


----------



## 666PIT9 (Sep 23, 2010)

Yeah Iam waiting for the natter jacks too really come out few I've found but not much activity yet


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

They have signs all out by us saying "Caution toads in road" and "Caution toad people in road" so i assume either a) there are people monitoring the toads movement or b) we have been invaded by alien toad people who plan on taking over our planet?


----------



## laurencea (Aug 28, 2009)

i had my firsl common lizard of the year today (i only get to check at weekends) at the London Wetland Centre. i wandered around for an hour or so before i found this little one...





clearly, 4 months sleep is not enough...


----------



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

Beautiful shots there, laurencea! Were these taken at close range or with a zoom? (I'm not yet at all SLR literate!)


----------



## laurencea (Aug 28, 2009)

Gaboon said:


> Beautiful shots there, laurencea! Were these taken at close range or with a zoom? (I'm not yet at all SLR literate!)


thank you!

it was close range... some with a 90mm macro lens at about 6 inches or less... the closer ones with the same lens and an extension tube to push the min focus closer... so it was less than 2 inches, i reckon. patient little chap, only objected when i blocked the light!


----------

